
Painless Functional Specifications (2000) - lacampbell
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/10/02/painless-functional-specifications-part-1-why-bother/
======
lacampbell
The whole series is worth a read. I think he makes a compelling argument - but
in 2017 I don't think many people do it anymore.

